# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  Yamaha debuts new synth, Motif-Rack XS

## wise-wistful

Yamaha unveiled several new products at this week’s Musikmesse tradeshow in Frankfurt, Germany. Among the new products is the Motif-Rack XS and the MM8 synthesizer.

The Motif-Rack XS is a rack-mountable tone generator that includes 1,152 dynamic and authentic Voices, 65 drums kits and a synthesis engine for building custom Voices. You can playback four voices simultaneously and use five front-panel control knobs capable of adjusting 20 different parameters in real-time.

You can connect the Motif-Rack XS to your computer via the USB port. You can use the standalone software editor to access deeper functions of the rack-mount unit or integrate it in Cubase.

The Motif-Rack XS will be available in June, 2008 for $1,499.99.

Yamaha also introduced a new synthesizer, the MM8. The new synth features sounds from the Motif and quick edit knobs and arpeggios for real-time control of those sounds.

Grooves from the MM8 can be recorded to the built-in sequencer or connected to a computer via USB and recorded with your favorite software.
Yamaha said they are targeting the MM8 to players on stage or in the studio. The MM8 will be available in July, 2008 for a retail price of $1,299.99.


For more Macintosh computing news, visit Macworld. Story copyright © 2007 Mac Publishing LLC. All rights reserved.

----------

